# Doodles!! :))



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Other than being a bit light of bone in the leg (hock) there isn't any improvement one could make. She is adorable and just a darn nice mare!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

bump??


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

bumpity bump? :lol:


----------



## Cowgirlali (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, she's beautiful! Wow, nice looking horse


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh she is lovely! Yes she has some flaws (ALL horses do), no they are not major. You won't have to worry about soundness with this one, IMO.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!!  what flaws do you see, Blue Eyed Pony? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Mainly, a very upright shoulder, she's a tad light on bone, and her hindquarter is a bit on the small side (but with good angles, so it might muscle up nicely and look balanced). Plus the narrow chest. These are all fairly minor flaws, the only thing that might affect her way of going is the upright shoulder and even that shouldn't be much of an issue with those lovely pasterns. She's also a wee bit weak through the loin but that's a "nothing" issue unless you want her to be a weight carrier in which case then the light bone would be a problem too.

The narrow chest may make her a little more likely to knock herself as she moves, but contrary to popular belief, has little to do with heart and lung room.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

She is pretty.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty girl Good luck with her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!!  That makes me happy.. I was worried that someone else might find something that I overlooked. (I am a bit biased.)


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She has a lovely top line! Love her sweet expressive fave. Great looking mare.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!  she LOOKS sweet, but I think thats her game plan :lol: more like mischievious. I don't think you'd call a thousand pound animal that is chasing you for your lollipop sweet. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I just love the rich color of her coat! I see no more flaws that BlueEyed does. She's lovely.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful mare, I like her a lot. And that face.. So adorabley perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww, thanks! That means a lot to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

